# Fujitsu Scansnap s510 driver



## kanaha (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone know where to download just the driver?

I have the scansnap manager, etc. installed.

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this is for the twain driver http://www.fujitsu.com/global/support/computing/peripheral/scanners/drivers/index.html#twain the isis drivers are on the right of the page


----------

